# A Bolt Quartet



## RBcarving (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are 4 bolts going overseas today...fat to skinny, at buyers request.
Marbled Walnut on Gunmetal hardware.

Brad

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice looking group ! some awesome looking walnut wood on those . Interesting choice from your customer on the shape.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2014)

These are the mini's, right. Those blanks are really nice.

Ray


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 6, 2014)

They actually feel pretty good with the "barrel" shape. Ive had others want them like that as well.
They do have a little more substantial feel.

Brad


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 6, 2014)

No, not the minis. The standard/original style. ** I think maybe they look short because I just laid them flat and pictured from an angle.*
The walnut came from the back yard a few years back. It was an internal marbled section at a large limb "crotch".

Brad


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 6, 2014)

Great looking timber on those with nice choice of plating .
Well done.
I see that they aren't set up for the proper bolt action?

Les


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome. I love this pen and it seems everybody in southwest Mississippi does as well. I just had to order more. Buddy of mine took one to work with him offshore and what do you know. I've got a nice order to fill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timber on those with nice choice of plating .
> Well done.
> I see that they aren't set up for the proper bolt action?
> 
> Les


 Is the spring in them? Good catch les.


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 6, 2014)

The inserts are not in them. I ship them with the Schmidt refills and always pack the ink in a separate sealed bag when going overseas. Ive never had an issue with leaking or customs, but I know a couple people who have, so I keep them separate.
As for the bolts, he wanted two on the left and two on the right. I just do what they pay me for ;-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 6, 2014)

Loosen the #1 Philips set screw on the inside end of the bolt, rotate the bolt handle 180 degrees, re-tighten the set screw and rotate the clip 180 degrees the fit into the clip ring notch.

Les


----------



## RBcarving (Feb 6, 2014)

Heres a better pic that shows the pen shape better...looks like shadows made the one screwy.
***If I a missing something on the bolts, let me know. I turned the two handles & clips to the right and left two on the left, as he wanted....but if my brain isn't working today and Im not seeing something, let me know !!
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never turn the bolt around. Guess for a left hander. I knew you could do it but simply forgot all about. Made about 40 at Christmas. I ended up going with wood same dimension all the way across to lighten it up a little but like you said. Make what the customer wants. These are beautiful either way.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 6, 2014)

Nicely done and the finish is stunning! Great looking pens


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2014)

RBcarving said:


> View attachment 41660 Heres a better pic that shows the pen shape better...looks like shadows made the one screwy.
> ***If I a missing something on the bolts, let me know. I turned the two handles & clips to the right and left two on the left, as he wanted....but if my brain isn't working today and Im not seeing something, let me know !!
> Thanks,
> Brad


much better view of the pens +1 the other pic did make them look like minis w a black line, hence my comment about interesting shape . 
Those are sweet!!! I'm personally not a big fan of bulbous looking pens but it looks great on these .


----------

